# Thermometer for brewing



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Can anybody recommend a thermometer for brewing that's fairly accurate/precise?

Is analogue better than digital?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I did use a couple of digital thermometers but went back to a good old glass/spirit thermometer. I bought them for brewing and checking incubator temperature (hatching chicken eggs). Found them to be really accurate.

Cant remember where I got mine from - more than likely the Malt Miller


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got a Hygiplas IR handheld one and it is amazingly fast and accurate.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm happy with the Thermopop by Thermoworks


----------

